# Deep scratches on rear bumper



## chris0147 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I need your help. I have accidentally damaged my rear bumper when I hit a van in last week. I have been looking around for my local garage who would be able to do the repair for the rear bumper as I have got deep scratches on it. None of these garage can be able to do it as they cannot repair the texture.

I have attached the pictures for you to take a quick look.



















Could you please advice me if it is possible to repair on the damaged rear bumper and what kind of stuff I need to do the work and how I can restore the texture back to where it was to make it like new again??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate to say it but the damage is far too deep to do a decent repair, I'm afraid 
it's a new bumper. What ever the repair done to it, if that's what you really want to do will leave a scar.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd hate to disagree, but I kind of do... But I also agree  

I personally could easily fix it with the Bradley's plastic repair and texture system. 

BUT as it's a cheap Corsa C bumper, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to get a decent second hand replacement.


----------



## chris0147 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I'd hate to disagree, but I kind of do... But I also agree
> 
> I personally could easily fix it with the Bradley's plastic repair and texture system.
> 
> BUT as it's a cheap Corsa C bumper, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to get a decent second hand replacement.


how would you be able to fix it with bradley's plastic repair and texture system??

how much would it cost me to repair it??

if i do repair it, would i see the scar where the scratches was?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> I'd hate to disagree, but I kind of do... But I also agree
> 
> I personally could easily fix it with the Bradley's plastic repair and texture system.
> 
> BUT as it's a cheap Corsa C bumper, it would be a lot easier and cheaper to get a decent second hand replacement.


Good point Sicskate :thumb:, I didn't realize it's a Corsa and yes a decent second hand bumper resprayed will sort it. I still believe scars will remain via the repair route.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

you could pick up a replacement bumper from ebay for about £30. might even get one in the correct colour :thumb:


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Good point Sicskate :thumb:, I didn't realize it's a Corsa and yes a decent second hand bumper resprayed will sort it. I still believe scars will remain via the repair route.


Repairing the gouges on that is that same as repairing them on anything else. Sand, plastic filerl, block filler until smooth. From there the textured plastic repair paint will replace the original finish. It consists of plastic adhesion promotor, a texture, then the colour.

The damage in that photo is quite bad but it's easily repairable if that's what the OP desires. Personally I'd look for a secondhand bumper and arch trim as it'll be cheap.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Barbel330 said:


> Repairing the gouges on that is that same as repairing them on anything else. Sand, plastic filerl, block filler until smooth. From there the textured plastic repair paint will replace the original finish. It consists of plastic adhesion promotor, a texture, then the colour.
> 
> The damage in that photo is quite bad but it's easily repairable if that's what the OP desires. Personally I'd look for a secondhand bumper and arch trim as it'll be cheap.


Well said


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As an example, here's one on Gumtree for £30, or you could fit a pair of facelifted bumpers.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans...r-bumper-in-black-z20r-07594145438/1214649948

Sent from my D6603


----------

